# Desktop-Reaktion so im allgemeinen

## Vla

Hallo!

Ich wollte gerne mal von euch hören, wie es sich auf euren Desktops so verhält. 

Bei mir kommt mir nämlich alles nich so 'snappy' vor wie unter Windows *duck*

Im Prinzip kann ich nich meckern. Das einzige, was mich ein bischen nervt ist, dass man bei KDE apps 

irgendwie 2 Schritte zum gerenderten Fenster sehen kann. Das spielt sich alles im Milisekunden-Rahmen ab, aber irgendwie nervts doch.

Unter XGL kam mir das besser vor, aber das will ich nun wirklich nicht permanent laufen haben - will ja hin und wieder frozen-bubble bequem spielen können.

Also, wie ists bei euch?

Gruß,

Vla

----------

## l3u

Mir ist sowas bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.

----------

## Vla

Hm, vllt. mach ich auch irgendwas falsch. Hab ne nvidia-karte drin. Du auch?

----------

## Moartel

Also absolut "snappy" ist das bei mir auch nicht, aber es ist kaum ein großer Unterschied zu Windows. Teilweise ist Win beim Explorer schneller, lädt dann aber die einzelnen Icons langsamer. Also im Endeffekt kommts aufs gleiche raus. 

Das was du über Zwischenschritte sagst kenne ich recht gut. Das ist bei Win nicht so, was es tendenziell flüssiger erscheinen lässt, obwohls nicht großartig schneller ist. Zumindest bei mir gehts aber, nachdem ich auf ext3 zurückgegangen bin aber besser (=flüssiger).

----------

## Vla

Hm, ja, dann kann man wohl nichts dran ändern.

Mein System läuft auch auf ext3. Hatte schon so viele CFLAGS und andere tricks probiert, aber einen unterschied merkt man gar nicht.

Jetzt habe ich wieder konservative CFLAGS und mich einfach damit abgefunden  :Smile: 

Ich hör jetzt auch einfach auf, zig cpu und io scheduler zu probieren. Die Zeit wirds sicher mit sich bringen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, lern ich C und werf alles bestehende über den Haufen   :Razz: 

----------

## Moartel

Das einzige was meiner Erfahrung nach bei CFLAGS wirklch was bringt ist -Os bei alten CPU's. -O3 ist eigentlich fast immer langsamer als -O2. Der Rest ist ziemlich egal. 

Ich habe das Gefühlt, dass die ck-sources schon ein wenig schneller sind als die gentoo-sources, vor allem was die Reaktionszeit in Programmen angeht. Das könntest du mal ausprobieren. 

Für ext3 solltest du mal den ext3-Tips-thread anschaun, dir_index bringt da noch ein wenig mehr Leistung. 

Von den ganzen Optimierungen kann man sich halt keine Wunder erwarten, alles in allem ergeben sie zusammen schon ein wenig was, aber wenn man Bibliotheken (Qt...    :Rolling Eyes:  ) hat, die einfach furchtbar groß und langsam sind oder Programme (Firefox ...) die ihre Oberfläche auf XML aufbauen kann man leider nicht erwarten, dass gcc das mal im Handumdrehen wieder rausholt. Leider.

btw, versteh das bitte nicht falsch, ich habe selber Qt und Firefox (wenn auch den nur als Notlösung), aber es ist halt leider so   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## schachti

Was vielleicht was bringt, ist CONFIG_PREEMPT=y in der Kernel-Konfiguration. Außerdem könntest Du die Timer auf 1000 Hz stellen.

----------

## Vla

Ja, mit diesen optionen habe ich auch schon bis zum erbrechen rumgespielt  :Smile: 

Ich habe aber nicht den Eindruck, dass Preemption groß was bringt. Ist ja auch alles ziemlich subjektiv.

Habe ck-kernel länger benutzt und dann auch mal no-sources mit dem nicksched cpu scheduler. Im Moment benutze ich 

.17-rc3-mm1 und nicksched, aber im Prinzip habe ich da keine signifikaten Unterschiede feststellen können.

Zu den CFLAGS habe ich nun als nach einer langer Reise durch die Compiler-Welt

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-enforce-eh-specs"
> 
> 

 

und :

 *Quote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort -Wl,--as-needed"
> 
> 

 

festgesetzt. Ich mache da auch keine Experimente mehr. 

ext3 habe ich schon soweit es geht "getweakt". Also dir_index, data_writeback und data_journal ausprobiert.

Die Programm-Startzeit ist nun ganz gut, nur das war ja auch gar nicht mein Problem. Wie gesagt, das Desktop-Gefühl ist nich so das berauschenste...

Denn selbst wenn die Programme schon geladen sind, ist der Fensteraufbau immer noch nich so flüssig wie man es unter Windows gewöhnt ist.

Ist zwar minimal aber spürbar.

----------

## l3u

Also, ich muß gestehen, daß ich Windows schon so lange nicht mehr gebootet habe, daß ich jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht sagen könnte, was "snappier" ist ;-)

----------

## ftranschel

Hast du Xgl laufen? Wenn die Fenster nicht einfach auftauchen, sondern reinfaden merkst du eh nicht, dass sie am anfang des Fadings nicht vollstÃ¤ndig gezeichnet waren... ich hab noch niemanden getroffen, der XGL|Compiz weniger "cool" fand als das fade WinXP Luna-Gesocks.

----------

## misterjack

@Vla, mein Desktop ist smoother als unter Windows, aber bei deinen "Optimierungen" wundert mich nichts mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *ftranschel wrote:*   

> Hast du Xgl laufen?

 

 *Vla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter XGL kam mir das besser vor, aber das will ich nun wirklich nicht permanent laufen haben - will ja hin und wieder frozen-bubble bequem spielen können. 
> 
> 

 

SCNR.

----------

## dakjo

Also hier rennt das wie Hund, im gegensatz zu Windows.

Ich sach nur

Konqueror(home) oeffnen ~2sek.

Explorer oeffnen (Arbeitsplatz) ~5-8sek.

Konqueror starten mit www.gentoo.de ~1sek.

Explorer starten mit www.gentoo.de ~5sek.

----------

## Vla

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @Vla, mein Desktop ist smoother als unter Windows, aber bei deinen "Optimierungen" wundert mich nichts mehr 

 

Kannst du das spezifizieren?

Ich finde meine CFLAGS nicht übertrieben, zumindest ist dort kein kram a la -O3 -fweb -funroll-all-loops -ffast-math zu finden. 

Über die LDFLAGS brauchen wir uns auch nicht streiten, die haben ja mit der Laufzeit der Programme nichts zu tun.

----------

## fangorn

Ich hab zwar auch schon ewig kein windows mehr laufen gehabt, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann war die Oberfläche nicht so rasend schnell wie mein fluxbox twinview mit 25 xterms und firefox als startup programmen  :Cool: 

----------

## dakjo

 *Vla wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   @Vla, mein Desktop ist smoother als unter Windows, aber bei deinen "Optimierungen" wundert mich nichts mehr  
> 
> Kannst du das spezifizieren?
> 
> Ich finde meine CFLAGS nicht übertrieben, zumindest ist dort kein kram a la -O3 -fweb -funroll-all-loops -ffast-math zu finden. 
> ...

 

l0l

----------

## ftranschel

Ups, hatte ich Ã¼berlesen. :-/

@VLA: Aber du weiÃt schon, dass du z.B. mit xgame aus XGL einen "normalen" GLX-beschleunigten Server aufmachen kannst? Ich hab normalerweise XGL an und wenn ich UT2004 zocken will, dann ist das einfach "xgame -n 5" und er macht mir auf :2 einen neuen Server auf, auf dem exklusiv UT lÃ¤uft.

----------

## misterjack

 *Vla wrote:*   

> Kannst du das spezifizieren?

 

so genau habe ich mir die flags jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber CFLAGS, die z.b. den C++ Standard verletzen, sind imo eh nicht koscher  :Wink: 

----------

## Vla

Das mag stimmen. Ich habe von C oder C++ an sich herzlich wenig Ahnung.

Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich noch nie die Standartflags ausprobiert hätte. 

Nur die Unzufriedenheit hat mich zum ausprobieren animiert.

Zu XGL will ich sagen, dass ich das für eine unzureichende Lösung halte. 

Wie gesagt, viele schreiben hier, dass es bei ihnen auch so gescheit läuft. 

Aber mindestens genausoviele schreiben hier oder haben mir persönlich schon gesagt, dass

sie ähnliches beobachten.

Wieso sollte ich dann was weiß ich proof of concept software als quasi-workaround benutzen? Wär doch schön, wenns auch so ginge.

----------

## dakjo

Oft ist die schlechte performance nicht auf C/LD-Flags zurueckzufuehren, sondern einfach auf zu wenig Speicher.

Lahm Festplatte, vergessener Chipsatztreiber etc.

Manchmal behindern sich auch IRQs oder Hardware ist inkompatibel zueinander.

Ich hab hier zumbeispiel einen HP-dx5150 vor mir stehen mit nem 2800+ Sempron, 512MBRam und ner 40 GB HDD.

Dieser läst den einen Raum weiterstehenden Intel P4 3,2 Ghz, 1GB Ram und ner SATA 120 GB HDD, laengen hinter sich,

aus dem einfachen Grund, das der Chipsatz fürn PoPo ist, und die 120GB HDD kröten lahm.

(OK, es sind Windowskisten, aber gerade hier sollte mann ja passende/gut funktionierende Treiber erwarten).

----------

## Vla

Also die von mir beschriebenen Symptome betreffen einen Xp 2400+ mit 1 gig ram und einer raltiv flotten hdd auf einem nforce2 board. Hatte nirgends lesen können, dass es da Probleme mit geben müsste. /proc/interrupts zeigt keine errors an (soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, bin grad nich zu hause) und ansonsten funktioniert eigentlich alles.

Irgendwie ernüchternd.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ftranschel

Was du *dann* noch probieren kannst wÃ¤re prelink.

----------

